# Y llegó el Jabon !!!



## tiago (Nov 16, 2014)

Estos últimos dias que ya van para un par de meses largos, estoy hasta el gorro de reparaciones de placas de portátiles y artilugios varios que los clientes te traen a reparar confiando que vuelvas a la vida su Celerón a 800 Mhz que ha caido al mar pero por poco tiempo, o su viejo Mendozino a 700 Mhz que le cayó un rayo varias veces, pero que quieren que lo mires a ver si se puede reparar.

Entre este tipo de reparaciones y las normales, tengo la cabeza como un tambor y despues de llegar a casa o los fines de semana, no me apetece nada seguir con el soldador el tester etc ... para cubrir los ratos ociosos.

Así que para no parar quieto me he buscado un entretenimiento temporal que me relaje y a la vez me aleje terapeuticamente de las cuestiones electrónicas.  Pues he encontrado un nicho interesante y es el
simple, necesario, aromático, espumoso y enigmatico compañero de lavabo ...  El  Jabón.

Como un poseso estoy llevando a cabo formulas que encuentro por aquí y por allá, con aceites esenciales, destilados y fragancias para la higiene corporal. Con aceites reciclados para el lavado de la ropa, en escamas y polvos para la lavadora, etc ...

Mi mujer también irremediablemente contagiada con ésta actividad no tiene mas remedio que compartir la cocina con mis experimentos que también realiza y parece que comienza a tomar cierta iniciativa ...

Hasta ahora he hecho varios compuestos, para lavar la ropa (Derecha) y los de esencia de Lavanda, que aún están cuajando (Pastillas cortadas del centro)



Lo que me gustaría es que si alguien tiene experiencias en este reluciente campo, me aporte ideas y sugerencias para mejorar los resultados de un buen jabón, así como las dosis y los compuestos que han utilizado en su elaboración. Por favor consultad a madres, abuelas y parientes hacendosos.

Aquí un brick de leche abierto por arriba en el que estoy cuajando la última hornada, antes de cortarla en pastillas y dejarlas reposar un mes antes de su uso. Menos mal que no tiré los libros de equivalencias antiguos, aún pueden ayudar a que el brick conserve su forma cuadrada.



Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

Higiénico y aromático pasatiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2014)

Justo justo  , me preguntaba cómo harían el jabón antes de aparecer la electricidad  , que convertía la solución de cloruro de sodio en soda cáustica . . . ; la respuesta me la dió un amigo que era arqueólogo , las cenizas ! , que tienen altos contenidos de soda cáustica .

Así que aparece la explicación de "La Cenicienta" que haría lejias para limpieza de trastos con ellas.

Así que te dejo ese dato , en Internet he visto las explicaciones paso por paso , incluso usando una papa cruda cómo densímetro del agua con soda  , de unas españolas haciendo el auténtico jabón de cenizas 

Anécdota , tres amigas mias se pusieron a experimentar con jabones : colores , perfumes , texturas y FORMATOS  , e hicieron una tanda de ellos *para una despedida de soltera* , una de ellas es "artista" , pintora y demases , hizo los moldes.

Concluyendo , un día la artista se sentía mal y la amiga llama al médico , el galeno solicita para lavarse las manos , la amiga lo lleva hasta el servicio y cuando abre la puerta y enciende la luz , ve sobre el lavabo los "jaboncitos con formato para despedida de soltera"  ; entonces apaga la luz y le dice , mejor el otro baño , lo lleva al principal y la escena se repite , así que . . . ¿Que mas remedio?  el galeno se tuvo que lavar las manos con un jabón PENoso 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2014)

Jaja Tiago , te pasé el dato de dos españolas por Youtube haciendo jabón con lejia de cenizas y usando una papa cruda de densímetro (creo que tenía que flotar justo al medio)

No me provoquen que busco las fotos de mis amigas


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2014)

Nuevas especialidades,  ... Chocolate ... Naranja ... y Canela.



Salút


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2014)

Los últimos de Menta y Romero ...





Aquí uno de menta ya con el empaquetado final.



Estas fiestas voy a hacer cestillas con jabones surtidos y las voy a regalar a la familia por nochebuena.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Justo justo  , me preguntaba cómo harían el jabón antes de aparecer la electricidad  , que convertía la solución de cloruro de sodio en soda cáustica . . . ; la respuesta me la dió un amigo que era arqueólogo , las cenizas ! , que tienen altos contenidos de soda cáustica .
> 
> Así que aparece la explicación de "La Cenicienta" que haría lejias para limpieza de trastos con ellas.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no lo sabia, lo que apenas tengo entendido es que se emplea grasa, pero de eso otro, no sabia nada de nada.


----------



## tiago (Dic 6, 2014)

No es negocio. Es pasatiempo.
Ví los que hacía la mujer de un amigo y me tentó la idea de fabricar jabón, despues, cuando tenía mas de 80 pastillas no sabía que hacer con ellas, así que para regalos navideños ...
Ademas, éstas cosas no las puedes vender sin registro sanitario.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 7, 2014)

Os presento al mas osado, aromático y espumoso de todos, el Vainilla - Chocolate.
Éste está dentro de una línea de producción en que la repostería y el jabón coquetean.



Además éste tema no se limpia, porque no hay mancha posible que pueda sobrevivir.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2014)

Me daría lástima de usarlos Tiago 

Aqui la lejia de cenizas y la papa , aunque no era el que yo había visto 





 




 
Bien a la antigua 





 


Agrego , averiguá por el aceite o cera de Carnauba , papá lo usaba en champues y cremas de enjuague y dejaba el cabello ultra suave .

Aqui lo vi a 20 o 30 Obamas el kilo :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-531604048-cera-de-carnauba-x1kg-envios-a-todo-el-pais-_JM_

Me parece careros :

http://www.cremas-caseras.es/mantecas-y-ceras/208-cera-de-carnauba-50gr-8435430302974.html


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2014)

Sosa y soda cáustica ¿ Es la misma cosa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2014)

Antes se la llamaba Sosa Cáustica al hidróxido de sodio

Y si es de Potasa Cáustica (hidróxido de potasio) es el jabón de lavar ropa amarillo


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2014)

Aquí la cestilla de Navidad.
Con jabones surtidos. ...Sí, dan mucho gustito en la ducha. ...  Y huelen muy bien. Huele como los amplificadores Akay de los años 80.



En total 8 cestillas para la familia.
Lo mejor es que es "made uno mismo"

Salút.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 13, 2014)

El de vainilla-chocolate se ve genial debe dejar un aroma a pastel en el cuerpo jejeje


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2014)

Mi Madre siempre lo ha hecho con aceite, (el "requemao") que se deshecha de cocinar y sosa caústica. También ha comentado alguna vez que antíguamente lavaban con cenizas y ni comparar con la lejía. De pequeños a veces la ayudábamos removiendo con un palo de escoba el contenido maloliente del barreño.  A ver si le saco la "receta" y la comparto. 
Es el jabón ideal para pieles sensíbles, lo que suelen aconsejar los galenos y si encima le acompañamos de "aromaterapia" rizamos el rizo jeje.

Enhorabuena tiago, con ese tipo de empaquetado como de hecho a mano, ecológico y con la muestra del aroma, da la impresión de haber heredado la milenaria empresa familiar. Podrías dar clases de márqueting a mas de uno, jee  .

Saludos y feliz Navidad.
Saút y bon Nadal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2014)

las fotos de esos jabones,,, dan ganar de comerlos ,parecen comida
gracias por compartilo tiago ¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me daría lástima de usarlos Tiago
> 
> Aqui la lejia de cenizas y la papa , aunque no era el que yo había visto
> 
> ...



¿me parece a mi o la papa solo se usa de densimetro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2016)

Sip , la papa va solo de densímetro , debe flotar al medio . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2022)




----------

